# Sucess in business?



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I know a man who trained as a Radio Officer, and who after a couple of years at sea transferred across to the deck side, going ashore as Master.

He's my Group President.

He attributes his sucess in business to the facility with numbers that he gained from his training as a radio officer, including his knowledge of Morse.

Have other people found this to be the case?


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

I think his success was more likely down to the fact that he had the sense to move away from being a sparkie due to its limited potential and onto the deck and his promotions up to Master before going ashore.

To be successful I would say it is ambition, skill and alot of luck.


----------

